
Forty-seven is the saddest age of all, study finds - remote_phone
https://calgaryherald.com/health/health-and-wellness/forty-seven-is-the-saddest-age-of-all-study-finds-hill-shaped-unhappiness-curve-is-to-blame/wcm/f542db1f-01e0-4b4b-b2e4-0a482e6539e5
======
g82918
In my mid 40's I can believe it. I feel a lot more depressed than in my 30's
or 20's. Things seem a lot harder to do.

